# TiVo Priority Update Request (20.5.6)



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

Priority page is updated today..

TiVo Priority Update Request (20.5.6)

We are preparing to release a software update for TiVo Roamio, TiVo Mini, and TiVo Premiere boxes.
Boxes will be updated in groups. If you would like your TiVo Roamio, TiVo Mini, or TiVo Premiere to be in one of the first groups to be updated, please enter your TiVo Service Number below.

Note: Only TiVo boxes purchased directly from TiVo.com or a retailer are eligible for this update. Boxes provided by cable companies will be updated on a different schedule.

Link:
TiVo Priority Update Request (20.5.6)


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

I can't fid it. Is there a link?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

https://www.tivo.com/priority_20.5.6

FYI I wrote a bookmarklet a while back that makes it much easier to copy/paste your TSNs into the priority page.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10490669


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> https://www.tivo.com/priority_20.5.6
> 
> FYI I wrote a bookmarklet a while back that makes it much easier to copy/paste your TSNs into the priority page.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10490669


It was and is a wonderfully useful bit of code; first thing I did was plug in my own TSNs so I wouldn't have to look them up. A couple of seconds to sign up for 20.5.6. Thanks again for this, and for VideoReDo!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

from the roamio 20.5.6 priority update request thread:



ej42137 said:


> It reintroduces overlap recording for conflicting shows, restores the ability to schedule multiple One Passes for a show, and brings SkipMode to the Roamio, Premiere and Series 3 lines...


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

NorthAlabama said:


> from the roamio 20.5.6 priority update request thread:


Pretty sure that's all a joke.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Pretty sure that's all a joke.


i wondered, but couldn't resist.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

When are you guys going to let you paste your code into there? Many other web sites have done that for YEARS.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> When are you guys going to let you paste your code into there? Many other web sites have done that for YEARS.


Try the bookmarklet I posted here...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10490669


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I *think* I can do that in Safari?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> I *think* I can do that in Safari?


Yeah just create a new book mark and paste that code as the url


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

mattack said:


> When are you guys going to let you paste your code into there? Many other web sites have done that for YEARS.


This isn't they guys you think they are. TiVo Community Forum is run by users, not TiVo corporation. TiVo has their own user support forum where such suggestions might be appropriate.

In the meantime, use Dan203's scriptlet; it works a treat!


----------



## akbungle (Apr 23, 2011)

I sure hope this update corrects the issue 20.5.4 created in the mini no longer working via wireless bridge. (Works for 3-5 minutes then errors out complaining of network speed issues but I've never had an issue and the speed I'm getting is super solid as far as I can tell doing speed testing. Others are reporting the same issue as well.)


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

akbungle said:


> I sure hope this update corrects the issue 20.5.4 created in the mini no longer working via wireless bridge. (Works for 3-5 minutes then errors out complaining of network speed issues but I've never had an issue and the speed I'm getting is super solid as far as I can tell doing speed testing. Others are reporting the same issue as well.)


From tivos website



> No, you must use a wired connection (Ethernet or MoCA) to connect your DVR to a TiVo Mini. Wireless networking is not supported.


I'm posting this for the benefit of posters who might not realize tivo specifically tells you wireless isn't supported.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lew said:


> From tivos website
> I'm posting this for the benefit of posters who might not realize tivo specifically tells you wireless isn't supported.


TiVo doesn't support adding a larger HDD to the box either. But it works. It may be the most popular thread on all forums.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> TiVo doesn't support adding a larger HDD to the box either. But it works. It may be the most popular thread on all forums.


Yes, wireless bridging and HDD self-upgrades work, but the point is they're not supported. I think the point being made is that the previous poster's lament about 20.5.4 breaking wireless bridging is pointless since that's an unsupported setup.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> TiVo doesn't support adding a larger HDD to the box either. But it works. It may be the most popular thread on all forums.


HDD upgrads work quite consistently. Low risk that TiVo says "tough nuggies, not supported".

WiFi sometimes works, sometimes doesn't. Much higher risk that TiVo says "tough nuggies, not supported".

If WiFi works for you, feel free to use it. Those who have problems traced to WiFi should consider alternatives, perhaps even alternatives that TiVo supports.


----------



## akbungle (Apr 23, 2011)

lew said:


> I'm posting this for the benefit of posters who might not realize tivo specifically tells you wireless isn't supported.


Very true I should have mentioned that for folks who may otherwise be under the impression TiVo supports wireless streaming with the mini. And while they have no technical reason to try and fix this new issue I'm hoping that the new firmware will once again allow me to stream via a wireless bridge.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Tivo sells a wireless N adapter which is a bridge. Tivo could market a wireless adapter for the mini. Tivo could have included wireless as an included feature. Tivo doesn't think wireless is a reliable method of network connection for the mini. I don't think fixing wireless is on tivos to do list of fixes.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lew said:


> Tivo sells a wireless N adapter which is a bridge. Tivo could market a wireless adapter for the mini. Tivo could have included wireless as an included feature. Tivo doesn't think wireless is a reliable method of network connection for the mini. I don't think fixing wireless is on tivos to do list of fixes.


I would never recommend wireless for a TiVo for the above mentioned reasons. But my first experience with an old wireless N adapter connected to my Mini worked when I got my first Roamio.

It's more complicated, more expensive, and prone to external influence. But I love it.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I would never recommend wireless for a TiVo for the above mentioned reasons. But my first experience with an old wireless N adapter connected to my Mini worked when I got my first Roamio.
> 
> It's more complicated, more expensive, and prone to external influence. But I love it.


a netgear wireless bridge works great on a basic roamio


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ajwees41 said:


> a netgear wireless bridge works great on a basic roamio


Stop it. You'll give away all the secrets.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

According to a footnote in the Black Friday email TiVo sent out today, Quickmode is scheduled to be available on Roamios starting 12/10/15. So I expect that is the rollout date for this release.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

I just checked and had the Pending Restart notice on my Roamio Plus.

Restarting and now installing an update.


----------



## akbungle (Apr 23, 2011)

Balzer said:


> I just checked and had the Pending Restart notice on my Roamio Plus.
> 
> Restarting and now installing an update.


Anything of note?

My TiVo Mini does not show any update available AFAIK, I don't really know where to look though.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

akbungle said:


> My TiVo Mini does not show any update available AFAIK, I don't really know where to look though.


You look at setting & Messages, then Settings, then Network. The Last Status will show Pending. Another clue one may be coming is seeing an update is scheduled for later on the same day. Normally once a day is all you get.


----------



## steff3 (Sep 17, 2005)

So if it states "pending restart @ 2am", you can force a reboot instead of waiting?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

steff3 said:


> So if it states "pending restart @ 2am", you can force a reboot instead of waiting?


It can't hurt. Expect it to take a while. BTW, I've only seen "Pending" on my Roamio or Premiere. My Mini hasn't received the "Fall Update".


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Diana Collins said:


> According to a footnote in the Black Friday email TiVo sent out today, Quickmode is scheduled to be available on Roamios starting 12/10/15. So I expect that is the rollout date for this release.


I didn't actually read that footnote, but I DID notice, and kept the email, because it said:
Roamio DVRs will soon include our innovative new SkipMode and QuickMode features.

I think previous discussions/rumoring have wavered about whether both of those features would come to Roamio or not. I'm glad BOTH are..

I will be using both of them.. and even though I still wish it went faster than 30% faster (at LEAST 50%.. maybe 2x, which I routinely use on my iPad on downloaded shows -- and lately I've even been using Airplay via VLC to an Apple TV -- slightly tedious but still cool way to watch faster than realtime)... I will be using Quickmode for short segments of talk shows at least.. Maybe not full episodes (will still download probably).

The specific footnote mentioned:
SkipMode and QuickMode are scheduled for release on TiVo Roamio DVRs on December 10, 2015, subject to change.


----------



## akbungle (Apr 23, 2011)

akbungle said:


> I sure hope this update corrects the issue 20.5.4 created in the mini no longer working via wireless bridge. (Works for 3-5 minutes then errors out complaining of network speed issues but I've never had an issue and the speed I'm getting is super solid as far as I can tell doing speed testing. Others are reporting the same issue as well.)





akbungle said:


> Very true I should have mentioned that for folks who may otherwise be under the impression TiVo supports wireless streaming with the mini. And while they have no technical reason to try and fix this new issue I'm hoping that the new firmware will once again allow me to stream via a wireless bridge.


**Update with Mini on 20.5.6**

Well I don't want to jinx myself but I have been using my TiVo Mini for about 30 minutes (Now 2+ hours) on my previous wireless bridge that stopped working after streaming for 3-4 minutes ever since the 20.5.4a update. Fingers crossed

*I'm going to copy this to another thread as well*


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

akbungle said:


> **Update with Mini on 20.5.6**
> 
> Well I don't want to jinx myself but I have been using my TiVo Mini for about 30 minutes on my previous wireless bridge that stopped working after streaming for 3-4 minutes ever since the 20.5.4a update. Fingers crossed
> 
> *I'm going to copy this to another thread as well*


Great! Just couldn't wait any longer eh? Can we expect more sets of double-posts at the one-hour, two-hour, etc. points?


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

No skip mode, Bad TiVo, Bad TiVo.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Jeez man, it's coming. You've just got to be a little patient.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Got the update on my Premiere. Got a message saying that channel logos were now added to the live guide. I suspect that's probably it for my boxes.


----------



## grimlock (Nov 29, 2015)

I just got the update. How do I activate the quick view mode and/or the skip mode. And what would be a show I could record tonight that would have the skip mode to test on? I live in the SF Bay Area, so I assume skip should be activated for me.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

grimlock said:


> I just got the update. How do I activate the quick view mode and/or the skip mode. And what would be a show I could record tonight that would have the skip mode to test on? I live in the SF Bay Area, so I assume skip should be activated for me.


Any one of these channels.

You don't have to activate it, you'll see the SkipMode icon next to the listing in My Shows.

It will look like the image on this page.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

My DVR says pending restart. I'm happy. I used the form yesterday (or maybe it was sat night)


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Aren't Roamios supposed to have skip mode?


----------



## grimlock (Nov 29, 2015)

SnakeEyes said:


> Aren't Roamios supposed to have skip mode?


Only in San Francisco and Chicago.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Weird, I used the form on my P4 & Roamio at least a week or so ago, and my P4 got it.. but of course neither of these features I want.. but my Roamio hasn't gotten it.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Can someone explain why Roamio's skip mode feature is market specific despite it being an all market feature on bolts?


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

SnakeEyes said:


> Can someone explain why Roamio's skip mode feature is market specific despite it being an all market feature on bolts?


TiVo hasn't shared the reason for the market limitation.


----------



## grimlock (Nov 29, 2015)

I live in a suburb of SF (Palo Alto) and from what I can tell I didn't get skip mode, I did QuickMode. I see no recordings in My Shows with a skip tag, and I've tested a few major shows (like 60 Minutes from yesterday). 

Am I missing something?


----------



## MVPinFLA (Dec 16, 2003)

Got my update last night. Quick Mode is better than I thought it would be; but I hate that we won't be getting Skip Mode. I hope it comes to other parts of the country eventually. It is a great feature.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

keenanSR said:


> TiVo hasn't shared the reason for the market limitation.


I think it's limited do to being a beta test.


----------



## chetly (Apr 19, 2014)

So I have a premiere 4....all if my minis have the update but not the premiere 4. I have done at least 15 manual connections and no update. Also, the priority update page is showing no available updates for all platforms. 

Additionally, an Essential Summary page of Tivo shows that premiere units aren't even supposed to be on this update. Anybody got an idea of whats up? HAs this update been pulled for Premieres due to problems.?

BOLT Series UESs

TiVo BOLT 1000 GB
Model number: TCD 849 000
Current software: 20.5.6

TiVo BOLT 500 GB
Model number: TCD 849 500
Current software: 20.5.6

Roamio Series DVRs

Roamio Pro
Model number: TCD 840 200
Current software: 20.5.6

Roamio Plus
Model number: TCD 848 000
Current software: 20.5.6

4-Tuner Roamio
Model number: TCD 846 500
Current software: 20.5.6

Roamio OTA
Model number: TCD 846 510
Current software: 20.5.6

TiVo Mini

TiVo Mini
Model number: TCD A92 000 OR TCD A93 000
Current software: 20.5.6

TiVo Stream

TiVo Stream
Model number: TCD A94 000
Current software: 20.4.7

Premiere Series DVRs

Premiere (320 GB)
Model number: TCD 74632
Current software: 20.5.2

Premiere (500 GB)
Model number: TCD 74650
Current software: 20.5.2

Premiere XL
Model number: TCD 74800
Current software: 20.5.2

Premiere 4
Model number: TCD 75050
Current software: 20.5.2


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

chetly said:


> So I have a premiere 4....all if my minis have the update but not the premiere 4. I have done at least 15 manual connections and no update. Also, the priority update page is showing no available updates for all platforms.
> 
> Additionally, an Essential Summary page of Tivo shows that premiere units aren't even supposed to be on this update. Anybody got an idea of whats up? HAs this update been pulled for Premieres due to problems.?
> 
> ...


my 2 tuner premiere has it. I posted on the Tivo facebook page. I will post what I find out.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

It's not currently active because all eligible boxes are in rollout right now and should have the update within about 5 business days of the beginning of the rollout - which means, by the end of the day tomorrow or early Saturday at the very earliest.


----------



## donnlewis (Oct 27, 2006)

Is 20.5.6RC18 (on Bolt) supposed to fix the Netflix pink/red screen freeze issue? I believe I just got this yesterday in Columbia, MD (Comcast).


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

donnlewis said:


> Is 20.5.6RC18 (on Bolt) supposed to fix the Netflix pink/red screen freeze issue? I believe I just got this yesterday in Columbia, MD (Comcast).


*Yes it is supposed to fix it as well as the same issue with Amazon.*


----------



## donnlewis (Oct 27, 2006)

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> *Yes it is supposed to fix it as well as the same issue with Amazon.*


I can confirm that 20.5.6RC18 appears to fix the Netflix Red/Pink issue. Thanks Tivo! Love the new Bolt.


----------

